# COIST



## dirtmover (Jan 7, 2013)

As of now it looks like I might be the Recon/COIST NCO for my upcoming deployment.  Right now we might be leaving middle of this year and want to get a grasp on what COIST is and what it can do for my company.  I have a digital copy of the CALL handbook on COIST and have requested hard copy, but am trying to find more current information.   First hand info on working with COIST would also be much appreciated.  This will be my first intel-esque job so please got easy on me. 

I am pretty excited as one could be with being a TOC biznach, but I supposed I should be happy that I am finally getting a deployment after almost 5 freaking years:wall: .  Before someone makes a comment about my ridiculous dwell time, I was stuck in a unit at Ft. Bragg that hadn't deployed since the beginning of Iraq and then got stuck on the trail.  So any comments and you’re preaching to the choir. 

At the end of the day I have been stateside for a long time and am out of the loop as far as current going ons down range, I just want to do a good job for my guys and give them all the advantage that I can.  Thanks


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations on your pending deployment!


----------



## moobob (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations, you, like  a lot of other NCOs, are being thrown to the wolves to do a job for which you are ill prepared, and will have inadequate support.

Read the intelligence analysis FM, and learn different methods of doing pattern analysis. Find some intel analysts (there are some on the site) and ask them for their official contact info so you can discuss what websites and tools they use in their job. Make accounts and learn how to use the tools. Good luck.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 8, 2013)

Learn SIPR like your life depends on it, if you don't already know.  Make sure you're squared away with knowing how to brief and debrief.  It's one thing being able to analyze information etc and figure out what's important, it's another thing knowing how to effectively disseminate that information effectively so that the right decisions can be made. 

Congratulations on the deployment.  Good luck out there.


----------



## Karoshi (Jan 8, 2013)

PALANTIR/TIGR (or whatever software you get provided), pay close attention to any training you receive prior to deployment and ask as many questions about the software's limitation and capabilities when you get in theater and conduct your RIP/TOA. The software helps make things like link diagrams, pattern of life analysis and SIGACT tracking that much simpler to accomplish. Try to get tapped into some of the intel working groups that may be taking place in theater. ISR, Counter Narcotics, IED, Targeting, Geospatial, etc. There is a vast amount of information that is passed during these working groups that greatly assisted me in providing intel support.

Try to jump on SIPR (if you have access) and start reviewing the INTSUMs/GRINTSUMs for the units that you will be relieving and start familiarizing yourself with your upcoming battlespace and figure out who some of the key groups/players are in your AOR. Try to push to get any necessary special program read-ons accomplished as early as possible, so that you and the soldiers who need them have time to fully understand their capabilities and limitations. You do not want your first exposure to be in theater during the changeover process. Try to find out who the current POC in theater is and get in contact with them now.

I wish I could offer you a bit more insight, but unfortunately my recent deployment as a 35F was for SAP/STO support to RC(SW)/RC(W).


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 8, 2013)

Karoshi said:


> ~your whole post~


 
Great G2!!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it weird that anytime I see the acronym COIST, I automatically think 'moist'?


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 14, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Is it weird that anytime I see the acronym COIST, I automatically think 'moist'?


 
Yes :troll:


----------

